# SS 29.04.17 - Haydn #95



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Franz Joseph Haydn (1732 - 1809)*

Symphony No. 95 in C minor, H. I/95 

1. Allegro moderato
2. Andante
3. Menuetto - Trio
4. Finale: Vivace

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and we're back to one of the "London" symphonies from Papa Haydn. It's the only one in a minor key so it's kind of a unique one. I hope everyone will grab a recording and give a listen to this work over the weekend.

I'll be listening too:









Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​I am going with the good old Antal Dorati recording.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Reiner/RCA SO ["His" symphony orchestra]


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Szell here.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Orchestra
Herbert von Karajan, Conductor
January 1982
Studio
Philharmonie, Berlin, Germany


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Pugg said:


> ​I am going with the good old Antal Dorati recording.


Yes I will join you in Dorati


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I'll go with a unique one: Thomas Fey and the Heidelberger Sinfoniker on the Haenssler label CD where No. 95 is joined with 82 and 88.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Haydn*: Symphony 95, w. Cleveland O./Szell. Recorded 1969 at Severance Hall. Digitally remastered by Rob Rapley.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I have this one.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> View attachment 93944
> I have this one.


Are you going to spin it?


----------



## Rys (Nov 26, 2016)

Vaneyes said:


> *Haydn*: Symphony 95, w. Cleveland O./Szell. Recorded 1969 at Severance Hall. Digitally remastered by Rob Rapley.


I haven't ever done a Saturday Symphony. Might as well start now with this recording too.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Will listen Bernstein & NY Phil


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

Fischer - Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

D Smith said:


> Szell here.


Szell over here also.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Rys said:


> I haven't ever done a Saturday Symphony. Might as well start now with this recording (Szell) too.


Hey, why not? The opportunity is* free*.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Are you going to spin it?


 Most Definitely. Right after the Cubs game.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

*Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia* for me this evening with the headphones on.

An excellent recording indeed, crystal clear sound with excellent orchestral balance and an incredible grasp of rhythm and structure. It is bliss.

Klemperer rarely disappoints in this repertoire (or in general), especially with his Philharmonia. This performance is simply superb.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Cubs won of course. Time to listen. I'm changing it up on you and listening on Amazon prime.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I particularly enjoyed the third movement. The cello solo sounded like a bass to me. Maybe it was for this recording?


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Colin Davis/Royal Concertgebouw from his "London" Symphonies box set


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice to see such a variety on recording being played.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Great symphony! Listening to this one.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Ferenc Fricsay, Rias Symphony Orchestra Berlin.









On spotify.


----------

